# Grow Mid Delt



## StoliFTW (Oct 9, 2012)

Looked over the three pages in this sub-forum and found a few posts related to shoulders - I'd like to get everyone's input on how to develop your mid deltoids to become baseball size. 

My current shoulder workout:

1. Standing Military Press or Seated Barbell Press - sometimes both
2. Standing leaning lateral raises
3. Seated lateral raises
4. Dumbbell shrugz
5. Cable Laterals


Think I want to switch it up a bit and switch to dumbbell shoulder presses and add upright rows... 

I'm less concerned about my rear delts as I feel they get a good workout on my back day - same with front delts on my chest day. Occasionally I throw in front raised either with dumbbells or a 45lbs..

How do you train your shoulder?


----------



## Omegareign (Oct 9, 2012)

I would advise against upright rows....they pinch a small tendon in the shoulder and you can have issues later down the road, some love them.   

Here is my routine:

5 sets military press, alternate every week from: sitting smith machine, standing barbell, sitting dumbells, hammer strength.
3 sets side raises, alternate each week from doing them one are and two arm.  and sometimes hit them on the delt machine.
3 sets rear delts, alternate from dumbells to revese pec dec each week. I super set this with front raises, alternate dumbells and straight bar each week.
5 sets shrugs, always heavy for me, I love my traps. 

After that Im pretty shot, sometimes Ill finish with some extra light military just to burn them out.   You could always throw in some light upright rows supersetted with your shrugs.  but don't go to heavy.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

Might want to try DB presses instead of BB and see what happens.  I also use widegrip upright rows now and then, which seem to work greatly for me.


----------



## PFM (Oct 9, 2012)

We can never out grow our genetics caps. But we can push to limits. Here is the deal: at some point we have to make a call on our limits, make the best of weak points. If you determine your medial heads cannot come up and you keep growing your fronts and rears, they will only look smaller and smaller in more time.

Hitting the sides in slightly bent forward position hit them the best for me. Machine raises superset with cables once a month.....BAM!


----------



## Georgia (Oct 9, 2012)

My shoulders have gotten not only much stronger but noticeably larger the pass 1-2 months just from this

(4-5 sets always minimum)

1) Dumbbell Side Raises

2) DB Forward Raises

3) Dumbbell Seated/Standing Shoulder press

4) Rear Delt with Pec Deck cable machine

5) Shrugs (8-20 reps)

THEN I do ONLY 2 sets of:

6) Upright rows

BOO YOW! Love it love it love it. Works perfectly. Those dumbbell exercises really work your assistory muscles in your shoulders and the surrounding areas also.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 9, 2012)

cool. 

it's not that my mid delt is lagging behind, quite the opposite its probably one of my strongest or aesthetic looking muscle. Just wanted to see what I can do make that sucker even bigger...


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 9, 2012)

Pt 2: 




what a beast


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 9, 2012)

yessir.  thx for the vids...


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 10, 2012)

Pin them on shoulder day ... they will grow faster. 

I will pin my body parts that I am working that day every time I am either bulking or lagging. It increases the mind/muscle connection among other things. I am dead serious...

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 69nites (Oct 10, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Pin them on shoulder day ... they will grow faster.
> 
> I will pin my body parts that I am working that day every time I am either bulking or lagging. It increases the mind/muscle connection among other things. I am dead serious...
> 
> ...


That is true. Way better pump with a freshly injected muscle. 

I love tris on bench day.


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 13, 2012)

You have a pic of Arnold on your avi and you don't do Arnold presses for shoulders?  Time to start them is now.  You can check out my routine in this section as it shows everything I do.  Many have grown from it and it's also helped out a lot of guys who were hitting plateaus and didn't know how to get past them.

I have found the real key is to hit each set to failure.  Don't hold back or save anything when in the gym.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2012)

Just added Arnold Presses this past week per L2T's bulking workout and LOVED 'EM. 

Do it. DOOOO EEEETTT!!!

/Arnold Voice


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 26, 2012)

my delts, at their widest i believe were created by rack running bent laterals..they work so well for a reason, they are painful as hell and get the job done.I would often run up and down the rack, 2xs...go for it and widen up them delts so you must turn to fit through your doorway.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 26, 2012)

I find a vertical bar, grab and lean at 35-45 degree angle to do my shoulder flys, also, i like to do my shrugs one handed on smith machine, so its controlled movement.


----------

